# Freezer Size



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm leaning towards converting all my animals to raw (2GSD 2cats) in the next month and just trying to add up all the initial costs etc. one of the costs being the purchase of a freezer. ideally i'd like to get a small freezer to go in the garage (the one in my house is pretty small (aka, usually full) but i'm unsure of what size to get. i definitely dont have room for the huge top open type...

what do you all use?


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

More to the point would be how much food are you thinking of buying a time. Will you stock up on food when you see a deal on something or just keep what you need on hand?? Ask yourself all these questions, figure out how much room you will need. Then go find youself a nice upright freezer and your all set.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8193242&type=product&id=1164157003608

I have this kind of entry-level upright. (I actually have two of them!) It meets our needs very well. No frills (it's not even frost-free). I think I got a few extra bucks off because it was a "scratch and dent" at Best Buy. But it's in my basement holding duck necks, so beauty wasn't an issue.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I just use the freezer compartment of our fridge. I use the ice box and the shelves to hold the human meats & veggies, and the rest of the storage space for my pup. 

When packed correctly, I can fit in ~ 60 lbs of meat just for her. 

But I am looking into a freezer chest when we move into a bigger place. I found some nice used ones for sale on Craigslist at really reasonable prices. So you can go by that route, and maybe luck out. 

)


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I bought a 5.0 cubic foot chest freezer for Risa about a year ago. I think it was about $160 at Lowe's but delivery put it over $200. I live in an apartment where space is at a premium and only have the one dog at the moment. So it works great. I'll probably get a larger one when I move.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I am really bad at measurements and such. How much meat could you fit into your freezer, Jamie? I would appreciate that 'visual' ...

Yeah, I am the kinda person who can't give directions. I KNOW how to get there, even only after getting there once before. But lord knows what streets and hwys I need to take.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Personally, with more than one dog...I would go larger than 5 cu ft. I think this is what we have, I we really need a larger one. Buying in bulk saves a lot of money and I wish we had more space (especially for those times when you already have a bit of food but find a deal you just can NOT pass up and want to stock up).


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I have a freezer that is as tall as my hip is high, and as wide as my arm, and as deep as my arm... how's THAT for bad measurements?







It is upright, and looks alot like a college fridge.. know? It has drawers. When we can raw feed Grimm, we will devote half the drawers to raw food.

The only weird thing about it, is that it somehow is colder than freezing. Not sure how that is possible, or if it helps raw feeding in any way.. maybe stuff like salmon? I dunno? Thawing takes an eternity.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

We have a 15 cubic feet deep freeze and fit 1/4 cow in it easily.
That is the most meat we have had in it at one time. We have 2 dogs, way more than enough space in my opinion if you feed raw, but i guess it just depends on how much of a bulk buyer you are.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Would a photograph help?








It's not quite so organized nowadays.







As for poundage, I've never really calculated it. I know I can fit 20 lbs of chicken quarters in the front right corner without it even filling 1/2 the freezer (height wise). I fit a 13 lb turkey in there (hacked up) and have had easily 20 lbs of muscle meat in there at one time. It has never been full. I bet it would be if I knew a hunter. . . But since all my meat comes from grocery stores it doesn't tend to get really full too often. Unless I find some awesome deals.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL @ Jamie! Thanks for the photo and description. Looks pretty well organized to me!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stl(it's not even frost-free).


Ok, a friend of mine feeds her GSD raw. And she was told by an engineering friend of hers (how's that for indirect information?) that manual defrost freezers are the best. Apparently, frost-free freezers work by turning off intermittantly so that the ice melts and drains into the drip pan. They aren't off very long, so you wouldn't notice it. But for meat products especially, it's a great way to get freezer burn. 

Just figured I'd pass that info along. I have no idea if it's accurate. But I thought it was interesting. And since I have a no-frills freezer, it made me feel good!









I have a 7.2 cu ft freezer. Whirlpool says it will hold 250 lbs of food. Ok, I don't know how they measure that unless they just pour liquified meat into it, because I can't get nearly that much food in there, even with unpacking the whole thing and repacking everything meticulously. It holds all the dogs' food, and about 2 frozen pizzas. We also have a side by side refridge/freezer, and that freezer (actually the refridge too) is full of meat as well. 

Basically, if there's a chilled spot, the dogs' food takes it. The two humans that pay the bills get a shelf in the refridgerator for milk and the veggie and cheese bins. Everything else belongs to the dogs. (Spoiled puppers!







) I tend to stock up on sales. And I make their veggie stew in large batches. Last month, we worked our way to the bottom of both freezers, so when full, I have about 30-35 days worth of meat on hand at most times -- 110 -140 lbs or so? 

If there's another long-term power outage in WA, everyone is welcome to our house for a HUGE bar-b-que! 

This is nearly identical to our freezer. Whirlpool makes Kenmores. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_04616702000P?vName=Appliances&keyword=chest+freezer+7.2 We bought ours at Costco for about $40 less.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm taking you up that offer, 3K9Mom. Not that I am keeping my fingers crossed, or anything. 

May I bring Janka too? 

250 lbs of food. I wonder too how exactly they get that measurement.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: The StigI'm taking you up that offer, 3K9Mom. Not that I am keeping my fingers crossed, or anything.
> 
> May I bring Janka too?


We'll be carpooling.









(Rei - we may need to look into the price of an RV, just in case...I don't think our Tahoe will fit 4 humans, 3 GSD's and all their stuff!)

Lori - shall we bring the drinks? And maybe dessert too?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Do not buy a frost free freezer. They are much harder on the food. 

I have a 21 cuft up right and a 26 cuft chest freezer. I can fit around 1000# of meat between the two. 

Uprights are nice because it is to get at the meat. Chest freezers are more efficient.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Sure, Rei and Melissa, bring the furry kids. And an RV. If there's a power outage (our last one lasted over a week), you'll want the refridge and freezer to take all that meat home with you! 

Melissa, nut free cookies and brownies please! 

We'll cover the drinks. I don't want you spilling as you drive!










Wow, Lisa can store *1000* lbs of food??? I have freezer envy!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomMelissa, nut free cookies and brownies please!


Already got that covered (will take extra special notes on ingredient list)!









We don't want you to have to leave in the middle of the party! That would not be good.



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI have freezer envy!


Me too!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03 And maybe dessert too?


Oh OH! I got dessert covered! My husband makes TERRIFIC homemade truffles. He also creates coma-induced flourless chocolate cake, and makes pretty darn good fruit pies.

So take your pick!!!

[edit: Melissa, that sounds like a great idea! Or maybe even just rent one. Can't be too eye-popping if we split it. Gas, on the other hand ...







We should teach our GSDs some tricks to earn their share for gas money ...







]


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

You laugh about the power outage...but last summer we had one! And me with two freezers full of meat in the basement. I was frantic. 

I ran extension cords down the street to a neighbor's house 3 doors away whose power stayed on just to keep the meat at our house frozen. We had no other power for a week...but the dogs meals were fine!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlYou laugh about the power outage...but last summer we had one! And me with two freezers full of meat in the basement. I was frantic.
> 
> I ran extension cords down the street to a neighbor's house 3 doors away whose power stayed on just to keep the meat at our house frozen. We had no other power for a week...but the dogs meals were fine!


That is dedication right there! I'd be doing the same!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hmmm freezers.... lemme see if I can remember them all. I have two 14ish cu ft chest freezers. I *know* they can hold over 400# of chicken leg quarters in the 10# bags like Walmart carries. They can also hold over 260 pounds of turkey (in the 18 to 24 pound weight class).







Probably closer to 300# of turkey as there are a couple servings of venny left in that one too. Not to mention that freezer has the little side spot that is holding my 2 gallons of frozen apple cider......

Then I have a smaller chest freezer about the size Jamie has. And then there is the 12-13ish cu ft upright currently in my parents garage since my kitchen is currently at it's freezer capacity.









Boy am I not looking forward to explaining the number of freezers when I begin showing this place.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> Boy am I not looking forward to explaining the number of freezers when I begin showing this place.


THAT is hillarious!!!

i didnt realize the chest type freezers come in different sizes (not cu ft i mean actual height/width) i may actually have room in my garage for one - they seem like the best deal as i'd be keeping about 100# in it at a time. if it came down to it i'm sure i could store some inside the house as well.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I've used a 5 cu. chest freezer for many years and it worked fine for 2 (3) dogs and cat- I could easily store 100+lb. The only draw back is that if you have bulky pieces it takes away alot of space.
I got an additional 15 cu. chest last year simply so I could store more free deer meat. Love all the space I have with it (and the dogs can eat deer til next season starts)!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have an upright, frost free, 14-16 cubic foot freezer (can't remember exact size) for 2 dogs. It has 5 shelfs, so we use 2 for each dog and we get one and most of the door. This freezer fit in my apartment and now in my house and I love it. 

I couldn't imagine trying to use anything smaller as I buy in bulk and do a lot of meat bagging at one time. I couldn't imagine using a chest freezer and digging out what I needed. I also wouldn't want the hassle of the manual defrost freezers as mine is always full and in use- no time to unplug and defrost such a big freezer. 

I bought it at Lowe's during one of their spend so much and get 6 months no interest financing. I paid it off within the six months so there was no interest and this plan made it affordable.

In time I would like to have another for more room.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I’m getting ready to place an order – here are the details:

The Order

90 pounds of Bravo Turkey Blend in 5 pound tubes (I get a good price on this from a friend)
60 pound case of beef hearts
60 pound case of pork hearts
60 pounds of lamb (boneless)
Maybe a case of fish (40 pounds)
20 pounds of tripe (2 lb tubs - they go in the freezer as is)

The Freezers

2 chest types – one big, one medium (can get exact sizes tonight)
1 upright (mostly our stuff but sometimes store some dog items)
One refrigerator/freezer in the basement (for when we used to feed down there)
One refrigerator/freezer in the kitchen (some dogs stuff stored I that freezer)

The Process

Thaw the cases (in the basement – cement – on towels)
When I can break up the items I bag the stuff
Just stuff the bags – no measuring
Some things I need to cut up – like the beef hearts – before bagging
Fill the freezers (one is devoted to muscle and organ meat, one for RMBs)
Collapse on the couch
Down a very large Margarita

You really want to avoid the frost-free freezers if you are devoting them to food for the dogs. They use more energy since they are constantly trying to adjust the temperature and a little freezer burn on their food won’t hurt the dogs.

Watch your local Freecycle and Craigslist for used freezers.

I know someone who bought a medium sized chest freezer and a nice tablecloth and voila – she had a sideboard!! Hey – when you have limited space you have to be creative.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlYou laugh about the power outage...


No. I don't laugh. We had one two years ago that lasted a week. (Almost all of WA lost power). At least it was in December and it was freezing cold, so if I were feeding raw, I could have just tossed all my meat on the deck and it would have stayed frozen....much like the inhabitants of my house were!









But once Dh realized how much $$ in meat we have in the freezer, he figured out that we needed a generator as well.







Of course, it's not one large enough to keep us warm in mid-December, but one that will at least run the freezer, when we need it. Yup, we'll need it. We always have power outages 'round these here parts.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> You really want to avoid the frost-free freezers if you are devoting them to food for the dogs. They use more energy since they are constantly trying to adjust the temperature and a little freezer burn on their food won’t hurt the dogs.


I went to lowes.com to compare the energy efficiency and to compare a Frigidaire 14.1 cubic foot upright manual uses 442 kwh/yr which they say would cost $37. The same brand 13.7 frost free uses 621 kwh/yr which they say would cost $51 a year. 

For $14 a year I would chose the convenience of frost free. 

How do you all with manual deal with the defrosting and how often must you do it? What if the freezer is in your house not in a garage?



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangWatch your local Freecycle and Craigslist for used freezers.


While there are great deals to be found, I would avoid older models as the energy efficiency is often poor and will cost you more to run over time when you could invest that same money into a newer model.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Funny that this thread started. I've been looking at chest freezers, and this thread helped me narrow my choices down. 

I decided to go with an 8.8 cu.ft. black Kenmore chest freezer from Sears (for cheapest delivery around here, other places wanted 70 to 80 bucks to deliver!!!). AND I got 10% off on a scratch and save sale! 

A few weeks ago, the same freezer was on sale for 20 dollars off, but I wasn't ready to buy then, as I was still shopping around. So I stopped by the store yesterday and got an even better deal!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559How do you all with manual deal with the defrosting and how often must you do it? What if the freezer is in your house not in a garage?


I don't defrost it.







I probably will when I move (because I'll have to). Since I live in an apartment, I'm sure that'll be an interesting venture. . .


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have had one of my freezers for 7 years (little one) never defrosted it yet although it could use it now. One of the larger chest freezers I have had for amost 4 years- never defrosted it yet another for 2 years and hasnt been defrosted yet. While all three could use it I will probably end up doing them one at a time. Start defrosting and try to tap out the larger chunks of ice then shop vac the water out instead of dealing with the regular way.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a small chest freezer (around 7 cu. ft.?). It's been in my garage for 3 2/3 years and I've never defrosted it. There is a small amount of frost built up in a couple of places, but not enough to go through the hassle of removing all of the food in order to defrost.

I hate the chest freezer, as I can never get to what I want without removing a bunch of stuff. Okay, slight exageration, but it's a pain. My mom has a big upright freezer; I've been trying to talk her into trading for 3+ years but she won't do it.

~Kristin


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

We just ate our way to the bottom of our freezer last month, so it was almost empty. I tossed the few things we had left in a box. Then I lay a towel on the bottom of the freezer. I took a plastic (silicon) spatula and scraped the sides of the freezer. I lifted the towel out with the ice on it and voila! Virtually no more ice! And none of the mess my mom used to have with the old manual defrost freezers. These freezers are so much better! This whole process took me maybe 15 minutes from unpacking to repacking. I never even unplugged it since I only had the door open about 5 minutes (and that wasn't 5 minutes solid), which is less than I often do while I'm stuffing it after a Costco run.

I figure that it's probably a good idea for Camper to eat the freezer empty at least twice a year. Otherwise, I'm sure I'll lose some stuff at the bottom, never to be seen for decades otherwise.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> You really want to avoid the frost-free freezers if you are devoting them to food for the dogs. They use more energy since they are constantly trying to adjust the temperature and a little freezer burn on their food won’t hurt the dogs.


Thanks for the tip, Lauri. Energy-saving tips are always great.

Not only to save cost, but to be more eco-friendly as well. Good to see people who aim to be environmentally responsible.


----------

